# 1969 14' Rich Line Model 15



## medicman619 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello everyone! I am new to Tinboats after buying a 1969 14' Richline with a 1959 Evinrude 5.5HP Golden Jubilee Edition. This is my first boat, and I hope to enjoy it for years to come. This boat has so much potential, its hard to know where to start! I can't wait to get started, but this subfreezing weather is holding me back. Here are a few pics. I'll keep everyone posted on my progress!


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 28, 2011)

That's a nice rig. Love that old rude motor.


----------



## medicman619 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Jasper! It was tuned up a couple years ago and runs great. It has character to say the least!


----------



## medicman619 (Jan 30, 2011)

What do you guys think? Is my boat a Challenger?


----------



## medicman619 (Jun 25, 2011)

Better late than never! I finally started working on my boat mod. I started removing the 4 layers of paint on the bottom of the inside, the outermost layer being a thick black bedliner paint that was peeling everywhere. I didn't take any pictures right at the begining, but you can see from some of them what a mess it was to remove. I used a chemical striper, but mostly a small wirewheel on my electric drill to do most the work. I removed the seat tops today, which were rotted. I have oxidation on the bottom inbetween the seat supports. Any suggestions on how to remove that? There is no paint, just oxidation. Enjoy the pics! I forgot that you had to upload them from newest to oldest. Opps! #-o


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Jun 25, 2011)

I have that same boat. Nice find on the ad from 1957, that just so happens to be the year of my boat as well. That ad is going to get printed, framed and hung up in the garage. 

Even though your boat is 12 years newer it looks exactly the same as mine, I couldn't see your drain plug but maybe it was changed, mine is 1 1/8" instead of 1" so it was a pain to find a plug that fit.
Have you had it out yet? I'm guessing you will want more power if you're on a lake of any size at all. I had a Scott-Atwater 7 1/2hp motor on mine first time out and couldn't come close to getting it up on plane. Now it has a '71 Evinrude 25hp on it that seems just right for that boat.


----------



## medicman619 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! There is a pic of the drain plug, it's the first one on the list. I have the original plug for it, so I haven't had to shop around for one. I hope to sell the 5.5 Evinrude for a newer 9.9 some day. I had her out for a leak test when I bought her, but after all the grinding to get the paint off, I'm gonna have to test it again!


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Jun 25, 2011)

When you do your leak test something you may want to try on any rivets that are leaking is to warm up the area with a heat gun or propane torch, one thing Richline did was to put some kind of sealant on the seams along the rivet lines. Sometimes if the leak is small you can re-flow that sealant and stop the leak, you may still want to re-buck the rivet to tighten it up but I had a couple really small leaks that disappeared just by heating them.


----------



## JFDBasser (Jun 26, 2011)

Really cool boat. Looks like a nice project. That outboard is sweet looking. I'd love to find something like that in a 15hp. 

Is your drainplug a threaded hole in the bottom? If so you might want to try a brass 5/8" threaded plug from the plubing section of the hardware store, thats what fit my boat for a replacement. 

Good luck with the build.


----------



## medicman619 (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is some progress with the wire wheel. I had a quote done to have it soda blasted. $450+ just to do the outside. I think I'll keep on spraying, scraping, and wire wheel'n! It's actually kinda theraputic...a labor of love. I'm sure all of you know the feeling. Just can't wait till this phase is OVER! :?


----------



## Critter (Jul 10, 2011)

Lookin' good! \/


----------



## medicman619 (Jul 15, 2011)

Finished up the outside today. Still need to flip it over and finish the bottom. I uncovered a small tear in the hull that was covered up by some sheet aluminum and screws. It's about 2-3 inches long. Any suggestions on repairing that? Second question is about the metal brackets from the sides down to the seat tops. The seats are still attached to the sides, but it looks like these brackets are for extra supports.

"Switchback" removed them on his mod, and I tried to ask him about it, but I noticed he hasn't been on here since last year.

Here is his mod of a Rich Line: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1600


----------



## medicman619 (Jul 28, 2011)

Made a little progress over the last couple of weeks. Removed the old transom that was treated lumber and all of the hardware including the side brackets. I think I will replace the brackets because the sides are much less rigid now without them. After reading and searching about replacing the transom, it sounds like sandwiching marine grade plywood coated with a few layers of resin is the option most people are using. I was thinking about poplar wood or something along those lines covered with resin. Any suggestions?


----------



## spinfisher (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks like alot of work and you got quite a start can't wait to see it when it's done!


----------



## medicman619 (Aug 25, 2011)

In the last month or so I was able to flip her over and completely wirewheel the bottom. Without having my steelflex yet, I decided to start work on my deck framing. I found a recycling center that had what looked like brand new angle aluminium for $1.50 per pound. The progress is slow, but I try to work on it in my spare time. I am not in a rush, and want to think eveything thru before I make a big mistake. I plan on doing quite a bit in the next week including framing two or three storage compartments up front. Pictures to follow.


----------



## medicman619 (Sep 2, 2011)

Here are some more pics of my aluminum framing progress.


----------



## medicman619 (Sep 4, 2011)

Finished up the mid section last night


----------



## medicman619 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just finished applying Glovit Epoxy to the inside of the boat. It was like painting with thin maple syrup. It seems like a very good product. I purchased it online from Jamestown Distributors for about $115 w/shipping. My 14ft semi-v took 2 quarts w a little left over for touch ups. Glovit is light brown when mixed and seems to be almost clear after application. Will be painting the areas not covered up from my decking.


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 19, 2011)

Lookin' good man =D> The framing looks stout. Can't wait to see the final product, but glad you are taking your time and doing everything right.


----------



## RStewart (Jan 1, 2012)

We have the same boat, only mine is a 68. Does yours have a h.i.n. Plate on it? Nice job so far. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## medicman619 (Jan 1, 2012)

No HIN plate on mine either. I'm not even sure where there were placed originally. 

I upgraded my motor to a '74 Evinrude 15hp. Not much more progress than what's in the pics. I hope to work on it this winter and hopfully have it ready by spring.


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Jan 14, 2012)

15 should be a nice upgrade for that hull, I found an old 71 25hp Rude to put on mine.
Last time I had a friend with me that had a GPS unit with him It showed @ 26mph, although I went with wood frame decking and that speed was with the two of us and trolling motor, battery, full 6 gal can of fuel, and my normal load of way too much gear .
BTW, I've found those side braces to be a great place to stow rods either out on the water or I secure them with a bungee for trailering, I and get about 4 rods a side to tuck under the supports and If I'm carrying more than that I just bungee them to the braces on the outside.


----------



## medicman619 (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is the 1974 Evinrude 15hp. It has a 9.9 cowling for the smaller lakes with a 10hp limit.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thats a clean looking engine for it age. Did you buy it like that or did you clean it up


----------



## medicman619 (Jan 17, 2012)

I bought it from a mechanic after he cleaned it up and gave it a clean bill of health. It has an electric start as well.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 17, 2012)

That is a great find, The boat is coming along nicely to. Keep up the good work and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## medicman619 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm looking at my current transom options and I've decided to restore the transom back to original with the external board as seen in the pic. My question is this....How thick is each board? 3/4" on the inside and 3/4" on the outside? I've searched several websites and forums and can't find anything. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brine (Feb 3, 2012)

Great looking build thus far. 

I'm not sure about how thick the transom pieces are, but I don't see any harm in using 3/4 on the outside. It looks like one of your pics still has the wood on the inside to measure right?


----------



## medicman619 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks....The previous owner had a 2x12" treated board, so that had to come out. I would like to reduce the inside thickness to 3/4", but I was just wondering was the original dimensions were. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## acwd (Feb 3, 2012)

My Richline is a bigger version of yours and it has 3/4 inch inside. Not sure about the outside. Mine had two 3/4 inch boards on the outside but someone had replaced them. The tag on mine was on the inside of the transom on the right side of the boat on the board and of course its long gone but you can see where it was. 

Steve


----------



## medicman619 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Steve! The inside thickness was more of a mystery. From other posts and pics I would guess the outside @ 3/4" also. This will make the transom build a lot easier because I won't have to glue two sheets together to equal my 1.5". 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## medicman619 (Feb 6, 2012)

Used cardboard to make a template for the transom wood. I would highly recommend doing that! They turned out really nice!


----------



## medicman619 (Feb 26, 2012)

"Measure twice, cut once" ....Hmmmm I've heard that somewhere. Well, I messed up my inside transom board by cutting it an inch too short. So I had to wack another inch off the bottom to fix it. It's temporarily mounted. What do you guys think? It's 3/4" 11ply inside and out. My motor is a 15hp Evinrude that weighs about 75lbs I think.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickvan (Feb 26, 2012)

Good job! That's a lot of work, my friend. I have a '73 Richline. It's a 14, but it only has two seats. Kind of a nice setup for fishing, but you can't put a whole lot of people in it. Bummer :wink: I have a 15 Evinrude for it that I am finally done going through, and I clocked it at 23.5 mph (gps) on the Intracoastal Waterway last weekend. That's me, my nine year old, a bucket of live shrimp, a cooler, three fishing poles, two tackle boxes, three gallons of gas, and all the stuff that the coasties require. Plenty fast for that hull, I think. It came with a bimini that the last owner put on it. He actually cut down a wider top to make it fit because the hull is somewhat narrow. I made new seat lids, too. I got a partial piece of marine ply and I used indoor/outdoor carpet and they came out good. Good luck with your project, and thanks for posting all the photos. I really like mine, though I'm thinking that a low deck forward of the seat will be next. There is no level surface up in the bow other than the little shelf for the anchor. My kid tried to throw a cast net from up there and nearly went overboard #-o


----------



## Nickvan (Feb 26, 2012)

medicman619 said:


> No HIN plate on mine either. I'm not even sure where there were placed originally.
> 
> I upgraded my motor to a '74 Evinrude 15hp. Not much more progress than what's in the pics. I hope to work on it this winter and hopfully have it ready by spring.



Facing the engine from behind the boat the HIN plate on mine is on the top left (starboard? not sure yet) corner of the transom. I'm not sure that there were always numbers put on them. I'm thinking that, earlier on, smaller boats were treated like trailers are today; registered, but not titled.


----------



## medicman619 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Nickvan!  I'm hoping for around 20mph with all the weight I'm putting in it. As long as it gets me around the lake I'll be happy. This whole project has taken a long time and I still have a long way to go. I only have an hour here or there so it'll get done at some point. I'll keep the pics coming.


----------



## medicman619 (Mar 24, 2012)

Been working on the boat this week while I'm on spring break. College as an adult as really put the brakes on my progress. While waiting on my Steelflex to arrive I have since flipped the boat over on some old tires and have painted the sides with Kyrlon Ultra Flat Camo Olive. I have also sealed the seems with 3M 5200. If you have been following my thread I have went way overboard on sealing the seems. I have 5200 on the inside seems, covered with Gluv-It, and now I put 5200 on the outside seems and following up with Steelflex. I felt if I am going to do this mod, I should do it the best way I can. More pics to come after the Steelflex!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 26, 2012)

Coming along nicely keep us updated


----------



## medicman619 (Mar 29, 2012)

Steel Flex arrived today. Got the 9x non-Teflon with Olive Drab pigment. I ordered 1 gallon last Friday and today is Thursday. With shipping total was $67.03 to Central Ohio via UPS. Both cans are slightly dented from shipping but shouldn't affect things I hope. Hoping to apply it next week when warmer temps are expected.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## medicman619 (May 2, 2012)

The temp rose above 75 this week and I was able to apply the steel flex. It was as difficult as everyone has explained here on the site. It has a few sags but I'm very pleased with the end result. The color is a good match. I'm so glad this portion of the build is over!


----------



## Gators5220 (May 7, 2012)

Hey that's the same boat I have!


----------



## medicman619 (May 13, 2012)

After looking online at the Yahoo Group for Rich Line boats, I have confirmed the model of my boat.  I previously thought it was a Challenger, but it's actually the Model 15. Here are the manufacturer pictures. 

Rich Line Boats - Yahoo Group
https://groups.yahoo.com/group/Richline_53/


----------



## medicman619 (May 16, 2012)

New Tempress Navistyle lowback seats with Shadowgrass Camo, SliderG5 on rear seat, and new bow cap.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 16, 2012)

Nice man real nice =D>


----------



## MikefromSliderG5 (May 23, 2012)

Looks great! 
Mike


----------



## medicman619 (Jun 3, 2012)

Finished my transom this afternoon. Installed 3/4" marine grade plywood with 3 coats of Spar Urethane and stainless steel hardware. Also finished the aluminum framework for the rear deck.


----------



## medicman619 (Aug 19, 2012)

Been working on my deck layout. Here is my progress so far. The rear deck in the pics have been covered with spar urethane.


----------



## medicman619 (Aug 28, 2012)

Pedestal bases cut and set in place.


----------



## medicman619 (Sep 3, 2012)

Started my carpeting this past weekend. Stainless steel piano hinges cut and installed on the rear hatches. Now to cut the hatch lids. Looking like a 1/4 inch clearance around the lid will be what I need to have a snug fit. More pictures to come!


----------



## medicman619 (Sep 7, 2012)

First hatch installed. Very pleased with how it turned out. I'm going to install SS lifter bolts to open the hatches.


----------



## medicman619 (Sep 9, 2012)

More progress on the carpeting. Cutting the stainless steel piano hinges have been the worst part. I have a metal cutting band saw, but it still takes over 8 mins to make just one cut. Its tearing up the teeth.


----------



## bigwave (Sep 10, 2012)

medicman619 said:


> More progress on the carpeting. Cutting the stainless steel piano hinges have been the worst part. I have a metal cutting band saw, but it still takes over 8 mins to make just one cut. Its tearing up the teeth.



Have you tried a grinder with a metal blade? I would think that a grinder would make quick work on the hinge.


----------



## medicman619 (Sep 10, 2012)

The hinges are all cut and installed. Tonight I installed these cool SS hatch pull pins from SeaDog. Very impressed with the simplicity and look. Only one 7/32" hole in the hatch lid.


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 11, 2012)

=D> =D> =D> 

Looks great medic! Love the pull pins, had not seen those before. Let me know how you like the tempress seats. You an EMT?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 11, 2012)

Lookin good


----------



## medicman619 (Sep 11, 2012)

I am a medic, soon to be an RN. Graduated in August, just waiting to take my state boards. Those pull pins are really nice. No need to cut a big hole for a handle. I saw them on a larger Lund bass boat. Just did a simple internet search and found them cheapest at www.boatstore.com for about $2.70. I'll let you know about the camo seats. They are very well made and seem comfortable. These are the low back version and seem just fine for me. And cheaper too! :grin:


----------



## medicman619 (Sep 15, 2012)

Here are some more pics. The front bow compartment is a work in progress. Going to cut a door for access to the battery and switch panel that will be mounted there as well.


----------



## medicman619 (Oct 16, 2012)

I finished up my mod today!  It's been two years in the making. Recently added was the electrical switch panel with 12v cig lighter and trolling motor plug. Also on the bow is an Anchormate II anchor winch and Minn Kota mounting plate. The rear electrial wires from the stern light and bilge pump run through a painted electrical conduit running along side port side.


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 17, 2012)

That's an impressive transformation. Very nice.
Have you had it on the water yet?
Also, I was curious how you routed the line
under the bow deck to the anchor base?

Again, great job. =D> 

jasper


----------



## Gators5220 (Oct 19, 2012)

Clean boat, I was debating on my front deck as well, as what all to do or not to do. About how much did all that aluminum set you back? I have the same boat and was debating on doing the same to mine, only minus the plywood and use aluminum sheeting.


----------



## Ictalurus (Oct 19, 2012)

=D> =D> =D> 

Looks great man!!!!!


----------



## medicman619 (Mar 12, 2013)

I find myself looking at my own thread, just to look at my boat! :roll: It's still in storage for the winter! I think I'll get it out in the next few weeks. Can't Wait!!


----------



## dubdlee (Apr 29, 2013)

=D> excellent job on the build! I have been a long time lurker here on the threads and have recently begun a restoration on an old montgomery ward 12' and have been to many threads for inspiration and ideas including this one many time. Just wanted to express my admiration and say great job you do amazing work! I had a couple questions from your build, how was the angle aluminum to work with? What size rivets did you use? and where did you get those aluminum tubes you used to secure the decking to the gunnels?


----------



## medicman619 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments!! The aluminum angle was very time consuming to say the least. I had a general idea what I wanted it to look like and kind of went with it. Looking back I would have planned better because with each connection you drop down an 1/8" because you have to stack the angle on itself. I hope that makes sense. I had a vertical metal bandsaw like the ones at Harbor Freight that was invaluable! I couldn't have cut all the angle by hand. I used 3/16" aluminum rivets with a hand rivet tool. Hope this helps! Thanks again!


----------



## medicman619 (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh and I bought the 3/4" aluminum tubes at Tractor Supply but you can find those at any hardware store.


----------



## dubdlee (Apr 29, 2013)

Okay, thanks for the quick reply. This may sound like a dumb question but you just cut the tube to length and crimped the ends then secured through the side with SS bolts?


----------



## medicman619 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes that's basically it. I had a few old ones to go by.


----------



## medicman619 (Apr 29, 2013)

New 45lb Minn Kota Powerdive V2 with Co-Pilot.


----------



## tefletcher1965 (Jul 31, 2013)

I have the 57 richline challenger myself. Love the boat and thanks for the spec photo.


----------



## Silverad04 (Aug 3, 2013)

awesome job on the build


----------



## medicman619 (Apr 11, 2016)

Haven't posted any updates in a while. I recently got a 2004 30hp Johnson Enforcer which is a rare military edition. Also added a TH Marine Mini-Jacker to the transom to raise the motor to a proper height.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fl.graderman (Apr 11, 2016)

Man I'm jealous. If that motor runs as good as it looks, you're in business. 
One word of caution however, when I was shopping jack plates, I passed on that one because my Evinrude 25 weighs 156 pounds and IIRC the weight limit on the mini jacker is 150. I'm thinking your 30 must weigh more than my 25...

2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## medicman619 (Apr 12, 2016)

Actually it weighs only 117lbs.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RStewart (Nov 25, 2016)

Sweet boat, great job. I'm fixing to redo mine over the winter. How fast is that thing with the 30 hp motor on it?


----------



## medicman619 (Dec 20, 2016)

RStewart said:


> Sweet boat, great job. I'm fixing to redo mine over the winter. How fast is that thing with the 30 hp motor on it?



It will go about 30mph on a good day with just me. It's a bit heavy with the decking I added. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medicman619 (Jan 11, 2017)

When you need to transport a 20ft culvert pipe!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samuelh1987 (Apr 6, 2017)

sent you some questions via private message.


----------



## Mowater71 (Sep 10, 2021)

medicman619 said:


> Here is the 1974 Evinrude 15hp. It has a 9.9 cowling for the smaller lakes with a 10hp limit.


----------

